

Survey Reveals How Stupid People are With Passwords - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/survey-reveals-how-stupid-people-are-their-passwords

======
ecaradec
People aren't stupid in entering the same password on every website. Passwords
ARE stupid : Having a password for every website is completly unrealistic.
According to lastpass I have a hundred accounts on various websites. If you
can remember that amount of I'm very admirative.

Before that, I had three series of passwords : One for email, one for paypal
and one weak for everything else.

lastpass completly solved my password problem. I don't know how I lived
before, I can generate new profile in 2 click, strong password and autologin
everywhere I need.

